# How to protect CF frames?



## X86BSD (Feb 10, 2008)

So it's been almost 30 days since I bought my Z35. And yesterday I noticed on the rear near the cassette where the wheel goes on and off the black paint has chipped off in a small area leaving a silver metal looking area exposed. I'm trying to decide how worried I should be. CF is supposed to be "strong" until its exposed then bad stuff starts to happen. How should I fix the chipped paint? And should I be worried that the chipped off paint has exposed something underneath? I keep telling myself surely the frame can't possible be so fragile that chipped off paint will render it structurally exposed for damage. But i'm no expert in CF. The only CF item I own other than this bike is some Gitzo CF tripod legs for my camera and those things are damn near bullet proof and they lack any paint/clear coat protection. So I am just wondering how worried I should be about little rocks and whatnot chipping paint off parts near the wheels?

Chris


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

Sounds like the dropouts are aluminum and the paint on them is peeling off. Actually, it would have been better to have left the dropouts, as bare metal, since the skewers will make better contact when they are tightened. With paint over them, sometimes the skewer will slip, causing the wheel to get pulled into the chainstay.


----------



## TILDOG (Jan 21, 2008)

*Z35*

Hey Chris,

Interested to hear your views on the Z35. I've been waiting all day for my new one to be delivered. Has it lived up to your expectations? Cheers Mike


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Nothin' to worry about. there are very few bikes around that don't have paint missing from the dropouts. dblcx is correct, the best surface for the wheel and skewer to bite into is bare metal.


----------



## X86BSD (Feb 10, 2008)

Mike,

I hope your Z35 has arrived by now 
I am really enjoying mine. This is the first bike I have had since I was 8  Things have changed quite a bit since then.
The Z35 is incredibly light imo. It's like riding on air.
I am learning and have so much to learn about biking.
But the bike itself is a dream. I have stopped driving to work and bike to work every day now. So thats about 7 miles round trip every day. I have taken the reflectors off the wheels and the rear reflector which I replaced with a bright red 3 LED tail light. Makes me so much more comfortable driving at night and during the day with a bright red active light source for drivers to see. 

The wheels are uber light imo. You can pick the entire bike up with 1 finger  I use a little bit of tri flow on the chain at the end of each week to clean it and lube it. The geometry is great. Very relaxed. You can ride for ever on this bike and not feel anything except when your legs get tired. Very good smooth ride. The second you get it take it for a spin  And then post some pictures of your new ride  You will love this bike, honestly. No regrets here, it was worth every penny and will be my primary mode of transport for many years.
Enjoy your new Felt 

Chris


----------



## tomato (May 16, 2002)

... which always makes me wonder why manufacturers continually paint the dropouts. Laziness?


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

how about those with carbon front dropouts?


----------



## bikejunkie223 (Apr 5, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about a paint chip on your carbon bike- unless you have a crack that your fingernail catches on the frame should be fine- I have been on carbon bikes since 2002 and taken many rock chips with no issues ever- I have replaced some carbon bars from them cracking at the stem clamping area and the shifter area on my mountain bike bars- regular inspections will catch issues like these and Easton was good enough to replace them for free. Just touch up a rock chip if it bugs you (appearance) and don't worry 'bout it dude.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

Regarding protecting a CF frame or any frame- A couple of things to help,

The underside of the downtube gets a lot of road debris thrown up on it from the front tire. This will chip and put pits in the paint/clear coat. It will not cause structural damage, but it will look like crap. At the hardware store they offer Duct tape in many different colors. I place a strip of tape down the underside of the downtube. This does a great job of protecting both my CF road frame and my beloved Santa Cruz mountain frame. On all of my frames you cannot see the tape unless you invert the bike.

The other is I never understand why someone would drop a load of cash on a bike then do nothing to protect the bike from cable rub. Buy the little clear plastic stickers and use them. Everywhere cables come into contact with the frame will be marred.

I do these things for two reasons. One, my bikes are my prized possessions that I have invested a lot of money, emotion, and time in and I do not what them looking used. The other is I am always looking ahead to the next bike and like to keep the resale price high on my current bikes.


----------



## -Matt82- (Aug 31, 2008)

Instead of duct tape on your down tube could you just use the clear bra stuff that people put on their cars to protect them from rocks? It'd look a lot better than duct tape, and if it can protect cars finishes from rocks at 80mph on the highway I'm sure it can protect a bike fame


----------

